# How often to wash a puppy



## Darcieuk (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi all, we now have our puppy. Loved by all but as i have never had a puppy i have lots to learn. Her name is sky and she is just addorable.
How often to wash her? 
How to train her?
What food to and not to give her?
What she can and cant have for teething stage?( im reading all small print on everything in shops, all seems to be for older pups/dogs)

Any advice would be great. Loads more questions but i would be here forever lol 

Thank you in advance 😀



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome how exciting for you and Sky starting out on the journey of becoming the best of buddies.
Look through the posts in The Puppy Place there is so much good advice in there and also reassurance that there is nothing you will go through that others have not already survived!
Training should always be fun and you should always try to reward the good behavior that you want - start from the beginning and always have treats in your pocket. Check out kikopup's videos on you tube.
Keep your pup on the food the breeder was using at least for the first couple of weeks while everything else is new... if you want to change it after that do so very gradually. When my dogs were baby pups the only treats I used was some of their kibble (take it from their daily allowance).
Little pups quite enjoy a cold carrot to chew on!
Bath - when they need it - I'm not a big fan of too many baths for dogs.... make sure you use a shampoo that is for puppies and dry your pup carefully afterwards, they can get cold easily when they are small.


----------

